
Julian Assange Will Speak at SXSW Interactive 2014 - awwstn
http://sxsw.com/interactive/news/2014/julian-assange-will-speak-sxsw-interactive-saturday-march-8
======
weej
"via satellite video for a live conversation"

------
Pro_bity
If we are doing satellite interviews for SXSW, why not Snowden?

~~~
cjn208
working on it.

